# Where can I find an 11mm triple square socket bit?



## DuncanDonutz (Nov 17, 2009)

Trying to remove the cylinder head on my 91 GTI. Bought a four piece set of triple square socket bits (6,8,10,12mm). The 12mm is a bit too big to fit my head bolts and the 10 mm is too small. It seems they are 11mm but I can't find an 11mm triple square socket anywhere on line. This is getting extremely frustrating! Any help would be appreciated and thank you in advance!


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

I find it really hard to believe it's not the 12mm, is there any sludge or other crap built up preventing the bit from fitting?


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

It's DEFINITELY not an 11 mm triple square. You have oil or something down in there. Triple squares go in even numbers only.

The only non even triple square I know of is a VW special tool that you can't even get from tool trucks and its 17mm and is the rear wheel bearing bolt for an Eos.


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

mechsoldier said:


> It's DEFINITELY not an 11 mm triple square. You have oil or something down in there. Triple squares go in even numbers only.
> 
> The only non even triple square I know of is a VW special tool that you can't even get from tool trucks and its 17mm and is the rear wheel bearing bolt for an Eos.


Just looked at my set from MAC, it has a 5mm in the set. So some odd sizes are available. But I agree most likely just some crud built up in the headbolt


----------



## Tougemachine (Jun 28, 2010)

Have you tried MSC. Or Mc.Masters . They have E V E R Y T H I N G 

and what's a "triple square"


----------



## Tougemachine (Jun 28, 2010)

You mean 12 point?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

Yes, we mean 12 point. The commonly used name for them is triple square bits but the technical name from them is XZN bits. 

BTW, I agree with the earlier post, I've never seen an 11mm XZN either, the OP probably needs a 12mm and it's just crud in the bolt head that's confusing the issue.


----------



## Tougemachine (Jun 28, 2010)

Maby its a cultural thing because I've never herd of it being called that. If you lookup the tool in industrial supply books its called a 12point. Hmm...


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

Calling them 12 point is a little ambiguous as there is more than one configuration for 12 points for example the internal shape of a typical 12 point socket could be described as a double hex with twelve 120° points and is NOT the same shape as 12mm triple square which has twelve 90° points.


----------



## Bacon11 (Jan 20, 2010)

ABA Scirocco said:


> Calling them 12 point is a little ambiguous as there is more than one configuration for 12 points for example the internal shape of a typical 12 point socket could be described as a double hex with twelve 120° points and is NOT the same shape as 12mm triple square which has twelve 90° points.


 This.


----------

